# Holes on the leaves



## gigihforlife (Aug 19, 2012)

What causes holes on the leaves of cryptocoryne?

I got it (even I'm not sure if my plant is a crypt for I am new in aquatic plant stuff) from the seller in traditional aquatic fish market, with those condition.

check it below


----------

